# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  August Jazz TOM: Between the Devil and the Deep Blue Sea

## Pete Martin

The August poll winner is Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea.  Arrangement is:

HEAD
2 CHORUSES
HEAD
repeat the last 2 bars twice

Music notation and Tab here


Play along mp3 here
Between The Devil and the Deep Blue Sea play along.mp3

Have fun! :Mandosmiley:  :Mandosmiley:

----------

des, 

Drew Egerton, 

Prelude, 

Rick Jones

----------


## BluesPreacher

I've only been exposed to this tune as a uke song a la George Harrison. Tasty arrangement!  I know it on uke in a different key; this will be fun!

----------


## Drew Egerton

Stiernberg has a great version of this one!

----------


## Tom Wright

Seconding the above.

Donnie played and sang it on his "Mandoboppin!" CD. Really sweet solo chorus and of course great singing.

----------


## Michael Neverisky

My YouTube playlist for this tune includes a video with Don.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...PxRtMhpfUfyxb_

----------

Pete Martin

----------


## des

I've gone for the Deep Blue Sea - coda courtesy of Charles Trenet. Come on in the water's lovely!

----------

CHASAX, 

Drew Egerton, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin, 

Rick Jones

----------


## Michael Neverisky

Ok, following Des' suggesting and jumping into the Deep Blue Sea!  

Jazz improvisation is new to me.  It's something I have aspired to for years but never found any traction with it until I picked up the mandolin. Unlike the guitar, the mandolin has a fingerboard that makes sense!  

I've been living with this tune for a few weeks now.  And I've been listening to Tommy Flanagan play the piano and decided that there's nothing wrong with the liberal use of the pentatonic scale... so there's a bit of that in here. The bebop ideas that Pete has been sharing with us haven't quite made it under my fingers yet... but I'm working on it.

----------

des, 

Drew Egerton, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Pete Martin, 

StuartE

----------


## Lawrence Fullenkamp

Nice take Michael!! I love your tone and even if you are learning the language you seem relaxed in your playing. Nice work!

I have been listening to a version I found by Donald Byrd. I think the reason that I liked it is because it reminded me of Clifford Brown's Joy Spring. I learned the head to Joy Spring from Don Stiernberg and had been working on soloing when I saw Jordan Ramsey's  playing and transcription of Clifford's Trumpet Solo (https://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/s...-on-Joy-Spring) a few years back now. 

I heard what I thought we a couple Clifford Brown licks in Donald Byrd's solo. He also ended his solo with a Parker lick that took awhile to place. The sax player also starts his solo with the lick. When I went and listened back to the bass solo I realized it was Au Privave and the bass player quotes a different part of the song, so there is a cool continuity between the quotes in three of the soloists on the take.

----------

Michael Neverisky

----------


## Lawrence Fullenkamp

Taking Des's advice and diving in. Here is my submission. I was also enjoying listening to a version by Sonny Stitt Featuring Bobby Timmons (they play it in Eb). He plays what sounds to me like a little piece of Swedish Pastry in the intro, a quote from Tenor Madness, and I thought I heard that last bar of Au Privave again. I enjoyed studying the song and learning a few new things even if I couldn't put them all into practice. I do need to work on my outros, Des - I like your La Mer outro!



Thanks, Larry

----------

colorado_al, 

des, 

Michael Neverisky, 

StuartE

----------


## Michael Neverisky

Ok, Larry, I'm stealing some of your licks. 

I like the rhythmic variety in each of Des and Larry's takes. I found it challenging to not always simply re-use the rhythm of the original melody and change only the notes. I applaud your creativity. 

Listening to the takes now, after having lived with the tune for a few weeks, I can almost see your fingers while I listen. My ear is pretty good with relative pitch, but being so familiar with the tune I can often tell what note is being played. Pretty cool!

----------

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp

----------


## alexheflin

Sorry I haven't been posting every month! I've been going through some crazy life changes and it's been hard to have the time.

I recorded this one about a year ago though and I thought it was worth sharing.




Hope you all are well.

----------

colorado_al, 

DavidKOS, 

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp, 

Michael Neverisky, 

Pete Martin, 

thecelloronin

----------


## des

Very, very impressive Alex!

----------


## Michael Neverisky

Delightful! Thanks so much, Alex.

----------


## Michael Neverisky

With his permission, I've posted a transcription of Alex's arrangement here.

----------

DavidKOS, 

des, 

Lawrence Fullenkamp

----------


## alexheflin

Awesome to see that transcription! Thanks for doing it Michael!

----------

